# Jigging Ruten



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2009)

nachdem im November ein Amberjack meine OKUMA Jigging Rute zerlegt hat, such ich etwas wirklich stabiles, d.h. flexibles.
Die reinen Carbonruten haben leider den Nachteil bei einer vorher nicht zu definierenden Biegekurve ohne Vorwarnung zu brechen.
Im Angelrevier um Bali in der Badung Street ist mit Fischen bis zu 50 kg zu rechnen. Schnur geben und drillen ist aufgrund des Korallenbodens nicht gegeben, sondern der Fisch muß straff gehalten und möglichst schnell in höheres Wasser gebracht werden.
Wassertiefen bis 250 Meter. Im Durchschnitt 150-200m.  Wegen der oft starken Strömung sind Jigs bis 400g und schwerer im Einsatz. Um mir nicht die Arme zu verbiegen, sollte die Rute eine Länge von 165 cm möglichst nicht überschreiten, und wegen des Transportes möglichst im Griff teilbar sein. 
Bin auf die folgende Website gestoßen:
Kennt jemand diese Ruten bzw. Blanks?
http://www.jiggingmaster-ag.com/

Welche Ruten habt ihr im Einsatz?


----------



## serviola (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

http://www.game-fisher.com/tienda/index.php?cPath=22_107_132

Hier bekommst du Sie. 

Die Ruten sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben, unzerstörbares Top End Produkt. Die Jungs von Gamefisher haben hier immer ein 15 KG Gewicht das sie einem an die Leichtgewichte ran hängen, um sich dann diebisch darüber zu freuen wenn dir die Kinnlade runter fällt. Meiner 300 gr Jiggwrex, ein durchaus  preisiges Qualitätsprodukt, traue ich diese Nehmerqualitäten nicht dauerhaft zu. Teuer, aber das Beste was man kriegen kann.
Dazu Topverarbeitung und Finish.


----------



## Jetblack (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

Ja, die Teile sind absolut empfehlenswert!! Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren eine 250er mit Spiral Wrap (liebevoll der Zahnstocher genannt) für Norwegen bauen lassen - Das Teil ist der Hammer - da braucht man vor nichts im Norden Angst haben!

Von dem 500er Blank, den ich selber aufgebaut habe ...will ich gar nicht erst reden. Evtl. kommt der endlich mal auf den Malediven im März sinnvoll zum Einsatz (für alles andere war der bisher einfach nicht einsetzbar).

Hier gibt's die auch noch: http://www.fishingbuddy.com.sg/product_list.php?category_id=8&keyword=&page=1


----------



## BIG WHITE (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

Moin,

also ich finde die jigging -master ruten nicht so berauschend, 
vorallem bei diesem preis, gibt es sehr viele alternativen die m.m.n. viel besser sind.

Die Frage ist, wo willst Du die Rute einsetzen?
In einem größeren Boot mit einer hohen Bordwand wo Du Dich abstutzen kannst,
geht auch eine kurze Rute, wenn
Du aber wie auf den Dhonis auf den Malediven einen
gewissen Abstand zu der "Relling?" halten mußt ist eine
sagen wir mal 180cm lange Rute vom Vorteil.

Ruten mir einer Länge unter 160cm sind für mich eine
Fehlentwicklung, zugegegben super Hebelverhältnisse, 
aber null Führungsmöglichkeiten, wenn der Fisch unters 
Boot zieht ,ist die Schnur in nullkommanix an der Bordwand 
durchgescheuert.
Eine gute Jiggingrute sollte 165-185 cm lang sein, hier
gibt es sehr gute Ruten von Tenryu, Fisherman, Sevenseas,
Zenith,Zenaq, Xzoga, T-blade usw.

Die Jiggingmasterruten sind eher die 2Wahl!


Gruß

Big White


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

wir angeln nur von den traditionellen Balibooten. Immer mit Steuermann, der sofern notwendig gegen lenken kann, falls ein Fisch unter das Boot ziehen sollte. Da der Tiefgang nur max. 30 cm ist, besteht kaum Gefahr, daß die Schnur am Rumpf scheuert.


----------



## serviola (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

Es gibt viele gute Jiggingruten und der Preis ist relativ. 
Letztlich kommt es ja drauf an, wo und bei welcher Gelegenheit du das Teil erwerben kannst.

Jigging Master eher 2. Wahl, naja, das sollte man dann auch begründen. Der Preis kann zu so einer Ansage wohl kaum heran gezogen werden. 

Die Fisherman, die Zenith und auch die Zenaq hatte ich schon ausführlich in der Hand, und ich würde hier keinen besonderen Vor- Nachteil sehen, sondern eher fehlende Liebe zum einen oder anderen Detail. Aber ich rede hier von einem sehr hohen Niveau.

Jede dieser High End Ruten ist Sahne aber den Jigging Master Blanks würde ich die schlimmsten Misshandlungen zutrauen. Der Rest ist Optik die einem mal mehr oder auch mal weniger zusagt. Die Blanks sind nicht zu knacken, das garantiert hier auch der Verkäufer, und zwar schon bei den 100 gr Ruten. Zugversuch, griff vertikal, Spitze am Boden egal in welchem Winkel zum Griff.

Willst du günstig zuschlagen, ist die Alutecnos und aus den USA die OTI einen Blick wert. Aber Vorsicht, die Länge der Griffstücke variieren von einem zum anderen Produkt enorm. Das ist meiner Meinung nach der entscheidende Punkt. Da kann man für meinen Geschmack, für mich z. Bsp bei den Hart und Grauvellruten, völlig daneben langen.

Am besten vorher anlangen, sonst war's vielleicht die falsche Entscheidung.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

ich tendiere auch zur Jigging Master. Da ich eh über Singapore nach Bali fliege, lohnt es sich bei dem Wechselkurs einen Zwischenstop einzulegen. Jedenfalls billiger, als sich solch ein Teil schicken zu lassen und dann noch die Zollabgaben......

Jetblack, danke für den Tip.


----------



## ullsok (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

Schau dir evtl. mal die Shimano Jigwrex Ruten an - aus meiner Sicht ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis hier recht gut.#6


----------



## Wollebre (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

habe die auch schon im Shimano Katalog gesehen. Aber in unser schönen Hansestadt und Umgebung hat kein Händler eine im Geschäft. Und ohne eine Rute mit angestzter Rolle mal in der Hand gehalten zu haben, kaufe ich nicht. Scheinbar wohn ich in der falschen Ecke der Republik|supergri Aber bis zum Sommer ist ja auch noch für eine Entscheidungsfindung etwas Zeit.


----------



## rauber83 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

ich liebe meine alutecnos blue jiggung rute. ne penn torque 300 und 80 lbs poweer pro und es geht ab. damit stoppst du alles. ich persönlich bin kein allzu grosser fan von den shimano trevalla ruten fuers schwere fischen. doch der preis ist halt spitze....


----------



## Seatrout (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

Hallo
Also ihr kennt euch ja vielleicht mit Bestellen im Ausland aus.Ich möchte mir gerne die 100gr JiggingMaster bestellen als Rute oder Blank.

Wo mach ich das am besten.Gibts die auch in europe oder muss es Asien sein?

Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut.
Gruß


----------



## Jetblack (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

@ Seatrout - die Dinger sind in Europa bisher meines Wissens nicht zu bekommen. Wenn du 28 Stück nimmst, bestell ich Dir gerne die Blanks Deiner Wahl - die restlichen zwei zum Erreichen der Mindestbestellmenge tät ich dann selber nehmen 

Wenn's Dir nicht unter den Nägeln brennt - ich bin grad dran zu evaluieren, wie man das ggf. hinbekommt.

Einzeln kann man die natürlich auch bestellen, hat dann aber die komplette Fracht für einen Blank am Hacken.
 -> www.jiggingmaster-ag.com


----------



## Seatrout (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

Jo das mit 28 stück is sonne Sache :q

Ne,also brennt jetzt nich richtig,aber wär schon schön.
Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr zusammen.
Denn der Mist mit Zoll und Fracht war auch der Grund warum ich mir nich eine Rute bestellen will.
Aber wenn du da mal was regeln kannst,sach bitte bescheid.
Ich nehm dann sofort ne Rute oder nen Blank.

Beste Grüße


----------



## zandermouse (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*


*Jigging Master Power Spell 400g 5'0S Jigging Rod*

*US $423.90**  Versandt: Germany, France, United Kingdom, Italy, Spain buyer pay $68.00 for Fedex *

Wo ist das Problem. Wenn ich die Rute haben wollte,
hätte ich sie nächste Woche hier. Allerdings würde ich mir die 400 g Rute holen, denn wir sind ja hier nicht beim
Aquariumfische angeln. Der Preis ist insgesamt ok.
Würde man drei Ruten bestellen, würden die Versandtkosten immer noch unter 100 $ liegen. Dazu kämen 19% Mehrwertsteuer und 3 % Zoll. So What ? :q

Gruß

zandermouse​


----------



## Wollebre (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jigging Ruten*

bei dem Wert unbedingt daran denken eine Transportversicherung zu decken! 
Die ist bei FEDEX nicht automatisch inkludiert, bzw. durch den Versender gegen entsprechende Gebühr die Versicherung eindecken lassen.

Wenn es mit einem Kurierdienst kommt, braucht man sich selbst um die Import Zollabfertigung nicht kümmern, machen die, und nehmen die Zoll- und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer Abgaben bei dir nach.
Kurierdienste liefern Haus-Haus incl. Zollabfertigung!


----------

